# :''( G-DTR Rott



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry! Rest in Peace, pain free, sweet girl ♥


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry. A friend just lost her second rottie in a year to osteosarcoma. They are such sweet dogs and are also plagued with cancer.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to Gerdie, and all the people who love her.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I had a Rottie when my kids were young, she was a wonderful girl......I hate, hate, hate cancer. My Bonnie also has Osteoscaroma in her mouth that will take her from me. I am so sorry, she is way too young.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sad, so sorry:-(


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

My condolences... I can't even imagine. It's so hard to deal with but atleast she is no longer in pain 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed dear Gertie


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Hugs for your granddaughter.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry. Rest in peace, Gerdie.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your heartfelt replies. This was my granddaughter's first dog. She is a high school junior. My daughter dropped Gerdie off at the vet's so that they could get her comfortable, then went to pick up my GDtr from school and bring her to say goodbye. I texted her that I would give her some space and call her tonight. Gone so quickly. What is bothering is that they had her on meds from the vet and she was at the Pet Lodge overnight for the holiday. The Lodge called and said that she was screaming in pain and she had just been at the vets for a checkup the day before. I know that my little grandson (5) loves our golden and I think that when they are ready,they will look to rescue a GR. Thanks so much.......:wavey: Vicki


----------

